# suggested rca cable



## draterrojam

Just bought a pair of Audioengine A2's and a Audioengine D1. I'm looking for a RCA male to RCA Male (red and white at each end) quality cable. Any suggestions?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/index.htm
   
  The only way to get better value cables is if you can get shorter runs off large spools (I see some on eBay, some pro-audio stores sell them retail), plugs and solder them yourself.


----------



## mtkversion

Monoprice
   
  A long time ago I bought one of the Blue Jeans LC-1 (still use it actually) but I could not tell the difference between the $40 BJC and the $2 version from Monoprice.
   
  YMMV.


----------



## obobskivich

Monoprice is much cheaper than BJC, but both are easily suggestible. There's also Belkin cables which tend to be relatively inexpensive and well put together (check Amazon). Finally Hosa cables are well put together and usually shielded.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Oh yeah, Monoprice. My default suggestion is always BJC though because I'm used to just getting my cables done in pro-audio retailers in my area who sell meter-cuts of cable from large spools, and they solder the tips for a small fee if I buy the plugs from them. BJC uses similar parts which is why I  think of it right away.


----------



## obobskivich

protegemaniac said:


> Oh yeah, Monoprice. My default suggestion is always BJC though because I'm used to just getting my cables done in pro-audio retailers in my area who sell meter-cuts of cable from large spools, and they solder the tips for a small fee if I buy the plugs from them. BJC uses similar parts which is why I  think of it right away.




Yeah, I can understand that. I do like the custom nature of BJC or what you're describing though.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





draterrojam said:


> Just bought a pair of Audioengine A2's and a Audioengine D1. I'm looking for a RCA male to RCA Male (red and white at each end) quality cable. Any suggestions?


 
  Get this one:
   
  Audioquest Sydney - http://www.audioquest.com/bridges-falls/sydney - $200 for 1.5m
   
  or
   
  Audioquest Yosemite - http://www.audioquest.com/bridges-falls/yosemite - $695 for 1.5m if you don't mind spending more. It's an investment.
   
   
  I made a mistake by going cheap on the RCA cable when I was in market for an external DAC....
   
  Audioengine D1 DAC stinks pretty bad though. It's not that good.  I would also recommend you to reconsider..... save up some more money and get the Benchmark DAC-1.
   
   
  Or if you are short budget try this one:
   
  Wireworld Equinox 6 RCA cable - http://www.wireworldcable.com/products/66.html   - It's a little bit cheaper than the Audioquest Sydney.


----------



## goodolcheez

I heard the biggest jump going from generic cable (supplied by speaker manufacturer) to the Sydney cable for my A2 speakers.  It wipes out D1 DAC w/ generic cable easy no comparison.


----------



## mtkversion

Don't bother listening to goodolcheez's advice. The more I see him post the more I realize he's trolling.
   
  He's suggesting you buy a cable that costs more than either your speakers or DAC .... so just go out and buy a DAC that is 5x the price.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> Don't bother listening to goodolcheez's advice. The more I see him post the more I realize he's trolling.
> 
> He's suggesting you buy a cable that costs more than either your speakers or DAC .... so just go out and buy a DAC that is 5x the price.


 

 A2 speakers sound better than the A5 (or A5+).  A5 has unbalanced sound. I told you this before. Now you are holding a grudge against me.  Glad the OP got the A2 speakers instead. 
   
  The cable suggestion from me is really good.  You don't have to get the Yosemite but the Sydney is definitely needed.  Biggest improvement in sound I have ever experienced.  The generic cables sound foggy and you don't get as much detail, not to mention lack air / space.
   
  OP, think of as an *investment*. Even though it costs a lot higher than your speakers you can improve your A2 speaker sound and also can be used for the future speakers that you may upgrade to.  Make sure to get the 3.5mm mini-to-RCA, not 3.5mm mini-to-mini as some high end speakers don't take mini connection but they do take RCA.   If you are set on the Audioengine D1 DAC then you'll need to get the Sydney cable RCA-to-RCA.  Don't go too short on the cable... you will regret as the cable won't be long enough to reach the speakers when you set them up.  1.5m is minimum....  don't go any shorter.


----------



## goodolcheez

Put it this way....  based on my hands-on experience, the Sydney cable running straight from macbook headphone port to the A2 speakers blew the Audioengine D1 DAC w/ cheaper aftermarket RCA cable out of the water....  It was like an obliteration.  That's why I returned the D1 DAC and stayed with the Sydney cable...   You'll need more expensive DAC, something in the $300~ 500 range + generic or entry level aftermarket RCA cable to compete the Sydney cable running straight off the headphone port, without the external DAC. That's scary.  Just goes to show how much interconnects have impact on sound.
   
  I have the Sydney cable.  But I also have the 100% solid PSS silver Angel cable (3.5mm-to-3.5mm) running straight from computer to the speakers as it's giving me the best sound. Granted, small improvement over the Sydney cable.  I am most happy with it. 
   
   

   

   
   
  Audioquest Angel cable costed me $1200 (1.5m).


----------



## mtkversion

$1,200 cables for $200 speakers. I rest my case.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> $1,200 cables for $200 speakers. I rest my case.


 
   
  No doubt. The idea was obviously to get as little bang for the buck with one's budget


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> $1,200 cables for $200 speakers. I rest my case.


 
   
  I'd rather get larger, less-compromise design monitors plus a larger table to hold them for that kind of money


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





protegemaniac said:


> I'd rather get larger, less-compromise design monitors plus a larger table to hold them for that kind of money


 
  no need for a table
  with that money, might as well get tower speakers...


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> no need for a table
> with that money, might as well get tower speakers...


 
   
  I wanna get a pair of AVI Adm9T loudspeakers. They are badass. $2250. 
  I paid $200 for the Sydney cable and $1200 for the Angel, so total of $1400.
   
  Unfortunately I ran out all of my money so can't buy no expensive speakers.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> no need for a table
> with that money, might as well get tower speakers...


 
   
  I've been eyeballing these as a "wish I had the money to spend" upgrade for my passive bookshelf, computer desktop setup: Sierra-1 with the NrT tweeter upgrade.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I've been eyeballing these as a "wish I had the money to spend" upgrade for my passive bookshelf, computer desktop setup: Sierra-1 with the NrT tweeter upgrade.


 

 Save up more money for a pair of Focal CMS50. $1400. You'll thank me later.
  I checked on the top-end silver XLR cable for the balanced XLR input. A pair of 1.5m length Wel Signature cables cost $8850. That's way out of my price range.


----------



## cel4145

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> Save up more money for a pair of Focal CMS50. $1400. You'll thank me later.


 
   
  I don't think so. Those might have a slight advantage in nearfield listening design, but in overall SQ, Sierra-1s have a reputation as some of the very best speakers for music listening one can buy in their price range, right up there with (and many would say surpassing) similarly priced Focal Chorus bookshelves.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> no need for a table
> with that money, might as well get tower speakers...


 
   
  I was assuming a room or apartment that can much more easily take a larger table with larger monitors than towers. My old condo's size and shape won't allow 3-way+ speakers to image well. I was thinking the same monitors as quoted below, too; or the Swans M200MkII.
   
   
  Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> Save up more money for a pair of Focal CMS50. $1400.


 
   
  Just out of curiosity, why spend on $1200 cables instead of $1400 monitors? Or $300 cables for the D1 to the A2?


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





protegemaniac said:


> Just out of curiosity, why spend on $1200 cables instead of $1400 monitors? Or $300 cables for the D1 to the A2?


 
   
  At the time I wasn't thinking of buying more high-end speakers or studio monitors. I wanted to get the best out of my A2 speakers, granted, paid too much for the performance gain.  But I am very happy with it.  Based on my hands-on experience, all you need is a Sydney cable for the A2 speakers for a big sound improvement. Don't need a DAC.
   
  Good question.  $200 Sydney cable with D1 DAC would not have been a bad idea either.  I still don't like the sonic signature the D1 provides though. It's too forward, and too absorbent.  Use of Sydney would help remove that absorbent issue and add details, but still, too forward. There's no reflection either.
  Macbook built-in audio is better sonic taste wise.
   
  I want a pair of Focal CMS50 now. Can't afford it right now.    The thing is, if I get that, I'll need to get the external DAC too due to XLR connection. That's another $1200 (Benchmark DAC-1). So that's $2600. And you gotta get descent XLR cables for that too. That's another good $300 minimum. Total: $3000+. It's getting too much.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> At the time I wasn't thinking of buying more high-end speakers or studio monitors. I wanted to get the best out of my A2 speakers, granted, paid too much for the performance gain.  But I am very happy with it.  Based on my hands-on experience, all you need is a Sydney cable for the A2 speakers for a big sound improvement. Don't need a DAC.
> t
> Good question.  $200 Sydney cable with D1 DAC would not have been a bad idea either.  I still don't like the sonic signature the D1 provides though. It's too forward, and too absorbent.  Use of Sydney would help remove that absorbent issue and add details, but still, too forward. There's no reflection either.
> Macbook built-in audio is better sonic taste wise.
> ...


 
   
  It could still be kept relatively affordable - CMS 50 plus a used Ibasso DB1 as DAC - then pick up a decent XLR cable from a pro-audio retailer, hack it up and solder them to the Hirose plug. The only thing it won't have is the master preamp on the DAC. But then there's the Swan X4 for less than half the price of the Focals, and with unbalanced inputs, it can interface with something like the AudioGD NFB-12. If I ahd the dough though it would definitely have to be the Focals - the CMS 50 uses materials on the driver similar to what's in my car's door speakers - Focal Polyglass V2 (although I got just those, then paired them with Vifa tweets). I haven't even added a sub and the only thing my car's getting any time soon is a better, fabricated mount for the Polyglass and a new receiver/processor (my Pioneer's already conking out).


----------

